# Weird things they flare at ..



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

This isn't a question asking why, just a funny little post about betta's and what they flare at or are so threatened by ... I apologize if there's a thread already like this. 

So, my EE male Elliott just hates the thermometer that I put into his tank, he straight away swims to it as if he's questioning me on why it's in there. Last night after leaving him i went back in to find him attacking it. It was hilarious, he's so inquisitive. 

Anyone else have these funny little stories?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The end of the arm on my glasses!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Henry flared like crazy for quite a while at his leaf hammock when I first put it in.

He stopped flaring at it, but he sleeps on top of the anacharis instead of the leaf hammock...


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

My crowntail charges every new thing I put into his tank for awhile. It is pretty amusing. The elephant ear doesn't care about anything except his betta leaf hammock and food. He sits on the hammock like it's his job and when he swims away from it, he stares at it, he is obsessed with it.


----------



## principessa (Jan 30, 2013)

i have a small collection of photos for this topic, haha.

alucard flaring at my black cat:









ambros flaring at a plastic fox figurine:










ambros flaring at a clear bottle of nail polish:










my veiltail will flare at one purple tube of lipstick i have, but that's at least logical because it's very bright. still, silly fish!


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

Squishy flares at his thermometer on occasion, and flares at my turkey baster if I'm taking too long with it. 

Whenever I touch and roll over Pickle's Marimo he gets really defensive of it and attacks the tool I have to flip it. He loves that thing so much.


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

principessa said:


> i have a small collection of photos for this topic, haha.
> 
> alucard flaring at my black cat:


Oh my! My Mums CT, Dudley flares at my mothers dog. He also hates my green phone case or just flares/stares at anyone near his bowl.


These are all so great you guys! I chuckled more than once.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Our newest guy flares at bubbles. It's odd because he LOVES bubbles and swims through them (his is the only tank that gets an air stone) and rides them up and all... but then sometimes he just decides he's mad at them and flares.

He has a love/hate relationship with bubbles XD


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

JadeAngel said:


> Our newest guy flares at bubbles. It's odd because he LOVES bubbles and swims through them (his is the only tank that gets an air stone) and rides them up and all... but then sometimes he just decides he's mad at them and flares.
> 
> He has a love/hate relationship with bubbles XD


That's really cute!
We tried the ping pong ball game with our Bettas to keep them active, my boy Prince would have none of it! Flared and glared.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Flapmon said:


> That's really cute!
> We tried the ping pong ball game with our Bettas to keep them active, my boy Prince would have none of it! Flared and glared.


I have one guy who spends most of his time lazing about on a leaf  almost impossible to get him to flare, or do much of anything. But then Soren spends almost all day pacing back and forth in 1 section of the tank, while Shisu is more "normal active" though he spent 5 minutes swimming in sideways circles yesterday... caught it on tape too! and Shark Bait is just a meeeean little guy. Took a video of him yesterday and he just kept trying to charge at me :lol:

I always wondered how many bettas actually would pay any attention to those little fish games they make like the soccer one.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

my baby loves to roll out of his plant in the morning and flare at this rock that through all the décor changes, has never moved. he only dose it for a sec and then begs for food.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

My little veil decided today that there are entirely too many things moving on my boyfriend's watch. I suppose he saw the movement and a bit of reflection, it was pretty silly!!


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Rigsby went absolutely crazy flaring at the hood of Penelope's tank when I set it in front of him today while changing her water. I don't know what bothered him so much about it, I've never seen him flare so much before. He's very easy-going and non-aggressive!


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

When I put a new dragon ornament in Rakki's tank a few weeks ago, he spent 10 minutes circling it and flaring at it like he was saying, "What the heck is this thing?" It was so funny and cute. He also flares the turkey baster and even my finger sometimes.


----------



## MarcyT (Oct 21, 2013)

Derick flares if I keep the lights on too late at night. He once flared I turned on the lights in the middle of the night and woke him up. There's no pleasing him, though, because he also would flare at me for turning off his desk lamp.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Kenji hates pen lids...not the whole pen, just the lid. He distrusts it for some reason. Also my face, so either I'm ugly or hes just a moody teenager yelling at his mum.

Kaida doest really hate much, he does flare at his brother every night after lights out but the pair have been doing it for so long its a ritual and they are lazy about it, half hearted flaring, some fin dancing and then off to bed.

Kenta despises the toy seahorse i got. I float them in the tanks occasionally to give them something to play with...these pictures say it all how well he took to it. Such a coward.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol, Taeanna, that's kinda cute!

Rygel likes to flare at the back of his tank. But only during water changes, and on and off for about half an hour afterwards. Other than that, he's fine. Maybe he just doesn't like water changes.


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Kasper, the little stinker, will flare at the Nerite, will flare at my finger, will flare at a VinylPop! figure of 'Loki' from Thor: The Dark World (he doesn't trust that trickster), and then, somedays... he will yawn at me if I yawn at him.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Gallifrey got upset today when I put a pair of socks against his tank! He sits on my dresser, I couldn't figure out what he was so agitated about until he swam towards them and flared up!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Mako flares at my brother. :lol:


----------



## Conuremama (Feb 12, 2014)

Sometimes Don flares at me....usually he flares at my hair accessories when I set them on my dresser


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

We use to have a betta in the store, in a tank on the check out counter, who would get outrageously upset when we would open up the laptop to check emails. The laptop is not reflective or anything, just a solid black/grey laptop, so there's no way he saw his reflection.
He also did the same if we opened up a binder close to his tank. Anything I guess "blocking his view" upset him xD


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Merlin flares when the majority of the room is dark apart from our blue Christmas lights, or just the tank light. He does it all the time; you'd really think he'd get used to it since it happens several times a week!


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Ty flares at my phone when im trying to take pictures. Though he loves it when I sit it next to the tank so he can watch videos on it. He flares at my Moms cat, but he doesnt care if my cat sits by the tank. He apparently has favorites. lol

He flares at my Obi-Wan character pen, my Green Arrow POP vinyl, and my Teddiursa plush. Though he likes having my big Shaymin plush as company.


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Marty will flare at my face all of the time even though I've had him for several months, the little turd! He now usually does it when he's having a "bad day" or is extra grumpy for some reason, silly fish haha. He also likes to flare at my finger unless I've got a pellet on it...then he's perfectly fine with it, until he eats. Then the stinker goes right back to flaring! Today at lunch, I also caught him flaring at what looked like nothing to me (I've never seen him do that before!) but must've been something he didn't like haha


----------



## jmetal (Feb 12, 2014)

i've started to notice that i put up the mirror to make him flare for a bit and then i take it down and i look at him, he would look at me and flare at me as if i did something wrong by taking away the other fish.


----------



## tisci (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't wait until my little baby male starts to flare. My girls don't really seem to flare at all. Even when they chase each other, they don't flare.

My old betta, Gregory, died in the beginning of February & he would flare at almost everything. Before I lost my job last March, he was on my desk at work for 2 years & I couldn't put ANYTHING near his tank or he'd get angry & flare. My Nalgene water bottle, a highlighter, my wristlet, cup of coffee. There had to be at least a foot radius of clear space or he would flare at whatever was near him until I moved it. After he moved home with me, he was on a shelf in my room & would flare real quick & then just get super excited whenever I walked into the room. Was a sweet little guy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had one who flared at a pair of Christmas earrings. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

My frilled dragons haha
The dragons will frill at the flaring betta.


----------



## stagmanv835 (Oct 5, 2012)

Vorlan hardly flares at all even after i put the neons in with him 

Captin scarlet however has 4 misterons (ember tertas) with him and hardly looks at them , but when the zebra nirate snail comes out he goes nuts !

He does look very nice while he is doing it though


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Rusty's flares when he sees his shadow on the right side of his tank where there are no plants.


----------

